# IEEE1394/Firewire, Has anyone got this to work yet?

## rmh3093

I have an external firewire hd that I need to mount in linux.  Has anyone figure out how to do this.  I think my hardware might be to fault, I have a Toshiba Satellite 5105-901.  Im not quite sure I compiled the correct modules in my kernel.  I have compiled into the kernel IEEE1394 support and I compiled OHCI1394, RAW1394, and SBP-2 as modules.  What do I need to do?

----------

## mb

...generic scsi support and scsi_disk/scsi_cd support.... sbp-2 and scsi_disk as modules to avoid some problems with hotplugging...

#mb

----------

## rmh3093

When I compile a kernel from the gentoo-sources (2.4.20) the ohci1394 module will not load.

----------

## mb

can you please post the (relevant) output of dmesg after you tried to load the module ?? have you tried vanilla kernel ??

#mb

----------

## rmh3093

Alright I tried the vanilla sources and the compile of the kernel fails on me so I am now using the gs-sources which works great I think.  I have the ohci modules loaded now but still cant get my drive to showup anywhere.  Here is the dmesg:

Linux version 2.4.22_pre2-gss (root@rmh3093) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #4 Fri Aug 8 16:04:57 EDT 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 00000000000eee00 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000eee00 - 00000000000ef000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ef000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffd0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffd0000 - 000000001ffe0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffe0000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000feda0000 - 00000000fedc0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb80000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

ACPI: have wakeup address 0xc0001000

On node 0 totalpages: 131024

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126928 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 TOSHIB                     ) @ 0x000f0180

ACPI: RSDT (v001 TOSHIB 5100     08194.01032) @ 0x1ffd0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 TOSHIB 5100     08194.01032) @ 0x1ffd0058

ACPI: DBGP (v001 TOSHIB 5100     08194.01032) @ 0x1ffd00dc

ACPI: BOOT (v001 TOSHIB 5100     08194.01032) @ 0x1ffd0030

ACPI: DSDT (v001 TOSHIB 5100     08194.01032) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: BIOS passes blacklist

ACPI: MADT not present

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2 idebus=66 vga=794

ide_setup: idebus=66

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1993.584 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3971.48 BogoMIPS

Memory: 513848k/524096k available (1802k kernel code, 9860k reserved, 590k data, 136k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 3febf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 Mobile CPU 2.00GHz stepping 04

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20030619

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfcd8a, last bus=5

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: System [ACPI] (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *6 7 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 *7 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 *4 6 7 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 6 7 10 11 12, disabled)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 00:1f.1

Transparent bridge - Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN0] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [PFN1] (off)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

ACPI: Fan [FAN1] (off)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2 C3, 2 performance states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (68 C)

Toshiba Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.15

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xe0808000, size 20480k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e720

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Looking for splash picture... no good signature found.

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Equalizer1996: $Revision: 1.2.1 $ $Date: 1996/09/22 13:52:00 $ Simon Janes (simon@ncm.com)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 66MHz system bus speed for PIO modes

ICH3M: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:1f.1

ICH3M: chipset revision 2

ICH3M: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xcfa0-0xcfa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xcfa8-0xcfaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: TOSHIBA MK6021GAS, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue c03ac640, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdc: UJDA730 DVD/CDRW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 117210240 sectors (60012 MB), CHS=7296/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

kmod: failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k scsi_hostadapter, errno = 2

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

host/uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.0 to 64

host/uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xefe0, IRQ 11

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.1 to 64

host/uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xef80, IRQ 7

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Enabling device 00:1d.2 (0000 -> 0001)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1d.2 to 64

host/uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0x1000, IRQ 6

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

IPv6 v0.8 for NET4.0

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 1369k freed

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

aec671x_detect:

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 2.05

GDT: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

megaraid: v1.18f (Release Date: Tue Dec 10 09:54:39 EST 2002)

megaraid: no BIOS enabled.

hub.c: new USB device 00:1d.1-2, assigned address 2

DC390: 0 adapters found

Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.02.00.032.

3w-xxxx: No cards found.

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Synaptics Inc. Synaptics cPad] on usb2:2.0

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

Red Hat/Adaptec aacraid driver, Aug  8 2003

Loading Adaptec I2O RAID: Version 2.4 Build 5

Detecting Adaptec I2O RAID controllers...

sim710: No NCR53C710 adapter found.

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Trying to move old root to /initrd ... failed

Unmounting old root

Trying to free ramdisk memory ... okay

Freeing unused kernel memory: 136k freed

Adding Swap: 987956k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,2), internal journal

Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver - version 2.3.13-k1

Copyright (c) 2003 Intel Corporation

e100: selftest OK.

e100: eth0: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Connection

  Hardware receive checksums enabled

raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Toshiba System Managment Mode driver v1.11 26/9/2001

e100: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full duplex

ohci1394: $Rev: 896 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Enabling device 02:07.0 (0000 -> 0002)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 02:07.0 to 64

ohci1394_0: Set PHY Reg timeout [0xffffffff/0x00004000/100]

ohci1394_0: Runaway loop while stopping context: ...

ohci1394_0: Runaway loop while stopping context: ...

ohci1394_0: Runaway loop while stopping context: ...

ohci1394_0: Runaway loop while stopping context: ...

ohci1394_0: OHCI-1394 165.165 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[20000800-20000fff]  Max Packet=[65536]

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for IEEE-1394 SBP-2 Devices

ohci1394_0: Set PHY Reg timeout [0xffffffff/0x00004000/100]

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

PCI: Enabling device 00:1f.6 (0000 -> 0001)

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 02:08:46 Aug  8 2003

PCI: Enabling device 00:1f.5 (0000 -> 0001)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 00:1f.5 to 64

i810: Intel ICH3 found at IO 0x1040 and 0x1400, MEM 0x0000 and 0x0000, IRQ 10

i810_audio: Audio Controller supports 6 channels.

i810_audio: Defaulting to base 2 channel mode.

i810_audio: Resetting connection 0

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: YMH3 (Unknown)

i810_audio: only 48Khz playback available.

i810_audio: AC'97 codec 0 supports AMAP, total channels = 2

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4363  Sat Apr 19 17:46:46 PDT 2003

----------

## mb

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ohci1394_0: Runaway loop while stopping context: ...
> 
> ohci1394_0: OHCI-1394 165.165 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[20000800-20000fff]  Max Packet=[65536]
> ...

 

this looks good so far... the modules ohci1394 seems to load fine.. but i'm missing some lines like "Host added: Node[......"

what happens if you plug in a fw device? (dmesg output)

also plz post a output of /proc/bus/ieee1394/devices (if any   :Wink:  )

#mb

btw: can you plz post the output of lspci ??

----------

## sa

to get my firewire cdrom to show up, i have to :

```
echo "scsi add-single-device 0 0 0 0" > /proc/scsi/scsi
```

hth,

sa

----------

## watersb

To get my stuff to work, I have to compile the firewire sbp-2 as a MODULE, spin up the external hard disk, plug in the cable, and THEN load the sbp-2 module (after loading the firewire stuff).

That is, I need to force a re-scan of the firewire's (simulated) scsi bus.

Sa's post probably does this too, only in a more-elegant way.

Once I have done this, I can usually see my disks. Usually. Not always. Sometimes I have to try a number of times. Once they show up I can use them OK.

But not on a 2.4.20 kernel, I get I/O errors.

I can use external firewire quite reliably on 2.4.19 kernels, and on recent 2.6.0-test systems.

But not on anything from 2.4.20 - 2.5.72

----------

## percking

If after loading sbp2 your device isn't showing up as a sd?? try 'cat /proc/bus/ieee1394/devices' to see if it shows you have ieee1394 and your device.  if it's there i run this script, rescan-scsi-bus.sh, found at  http://www.linux1394.org/sbp2.html .  It normally does the trick and finds the device.  

I've had lots of problems with firewire support with gentoo, vanilla, and pfeifer sources.  It works well, then just stops. baffles me.....

percking

----------

